# Re: Snowhite and the Seven Dwarfs - The REAL story!



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Sun, 17 Dec 2000 14:24:01 -0500*
--------------750DEB3DEE10597C73591B70
Norton identified a virus in this file guys
jf
Hahaha wrote:
> Today, Snowhite was turning 18. The 7 Dwarfs always where very educated and
> polite with Snowhite. When they go out work at mornign, they promissed a
> *huge* surprise. Snowhite was anxious. Suddlently, the door open, and the Seven
> Dwarfs enter...
>
>   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
>                                       Name: Norton AntiVirus report - 1.txt
>    Norton AntiVirus report - 1.txt    Type: Plain Text text/plain
>                                   Encoding: base64
--------------750DEB3DEE10597C73591B70
 name="menicucci.vcf"
 filename="menicucci.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
adr:
version:2.1
notequoted-printable:THE SOLDIER=0D=0A                                     By Charles M. Province=0D=0A=0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the reporter, who has given us=0D=0A             freedom of the press. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the poet, who has given us=0D=0A             freedom of speech. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the campus organizer, who has=0D=0A             given us the freedom to demonstrate. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the lawyer, who has given us the=0D=0A             right to a fair trial. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, who salutes the flag, who serves=0D=0A             under the flag, and whose coffin is draped by the flag,=0D=0A             who allows the protester to burn the flag. 
end:vcard
--------------750DEB3DEE10597C73591B70--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sun, 17 Dec 2000 12:36:18 -0700*
yayyyyy.. precisely why I didn‘t open it
----- Original Message -----
From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, December 17, 2000 12:24 PM
Subject: Re: Snowhite and the Seven Dwarfs - The REAL story!
> Norton identified a virus in this file guys
>
> jf
>
> Hahaha wrote:
>
> > Today, Snowhite was turning 18. The 7 Dwarfs always where very educated
and
> > polite with Snowhite. When they go out work at mornign, they promissed a
> > *huge* surprise. Snowhite was anxious. Suddlently, the door open, and
the Seven
> > Dwarfs enter...
> >
>
  ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >                                       Name: Norton AntiVirus report -
1.txt
> >    Norton AntiVirus report - 1.txt    Type: Plain Text text/plain
> >                                   Encoding: base64
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 17 Dec 2000 16:51:05 -0800*
Thanks, I deleted without openning....
Norton identified a virus in this file guys
jf
Hahaha wrote:
> Today, Snowhite was turning 18. The 7 Dwarfs always where very educated
and
> polite with Snowhite. When they go out work at mornign, they promissed a
> *huge* surprise. Snowhite was anxious. Suddlently, the door open, and the
Seven
> Dwarfs enter...
>
>   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
>                                       Name: Norton AntiVirus report -
1.txt
>    Norton AntiVirus report - 1.txt    Type: Plain Text text/plain
>                                   Encoding: base64
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Tue, 19 Dec 2000 01:23:04 -0500*
--------------E79E7337B67CA5C1EA05A64B
Hey again the same moron!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hahaha wrote:
> Today, Snowhite was turning 18. The 7 Dwarfs always where very educated and
> polite with Snowhite. When they go out work at mornign, they promissed a
> *huge* surprise. Snowhite was anxious. Suddlently, the door open, and the Seven
> Dwarfs enter...
>
>   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
>                                       Name: Norton AntiVirus report - 1.txt
>    Norton AntiVirus report - 1.txt    Type: Plain Text text/plain
>                                   Encoding: base64
--------------E79E7337B67CA5C1EA05A64B
 name="menicucci.vcf"
 filename="menicucci.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
adr:
version:2.1
notequoted-printable:THE SOLDIER=0D=0A                                     By Charles M. Province=0D=0A=0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the reporter, who has given us=0D=0A             freedom of the press. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the poet, who has given us=0D=0A             freedom of speech. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the campus organizer, who has=0D=0A             given us the freedom to demonstrate. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the lawyer, who has given us the=0D=0A             right to a fair trial. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, who salutes the flag, who serves=0D=0A             under the flag, and whose coffin is draped by the flag,=0D=0A             who allows the protester to burn the flag. 
end:vcard
--------------E79E7337B67CA5C1EA05A64B--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Tue, 19 Dec 2000 01:28:52 -0500*
--------------EE43A7D26193C409C2CD15E9
Again ,
anyways guys I sent a message to his ISP, hope you guys will do the same
jeff
Hahaha wrote:
> Today, Snowhite was turning 18. The 7 Dwarfs always where very educated and
> polite with Snowhite. When they go out work at mornign, they promissed a
> *huge* surprise. Snowhite was anxious. Suddlently, the door open, and the Seven
> Dwarfs enter...
>
>   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
>                                       Name: Norton AntiVirus report - 1.txt
>    Norton AntiVirus report - 1.txt    Type: Plain Text text/plain
>                                   Encoding: base64
--------------EE43A7D26193C409C2CD15E9
 name="menicucci.vcf"
 filename="menicucci.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
adr:
version:2.1
notequoted-printable:THE SOLDIER=0D=0A                                     By Charles M. Province=0D=0A=0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the reporter, who has given us=0D=0A             freedom of the press. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the poet, who has given us=0D=0A             freedom of speech. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the campus organizer, who has=0D=0A             given us the freedom to demonstrate. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, not the lawyer, who has given us the=0D=0A             right to a fair trial. =0D=0A=0D=0A             It is the soldier, who salutes the flag, who serves=0D=0A             under the flag, and whose coffin is draped by the flag,=0D=0A             who allows the protester to burn the flag. 
end:vcard
--------------EE43A7D26193C409C2CD15E9--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Tue, 19 Dec 2000 00:23:43 -0700*
Jean-Francois,
        Who is his ISP?
Francois Arseneault
Calgary
Jean-Francois Menicucci wrote:
> Again ,
> anyways guys I sent a message to his ISP, hope you guys will do the same
>
> jeff
>
> Hahaha wrote:
>
> > Today, Snowhite was turning 18. The 7 Dwarfs always where very educated and
> > polite with Snowhite. When they go out work at mornign, they promissed a
> > *huge* surprise. Snowhite was anxious. Suddlently, the door open, and the Seven
> > Dwarfs enter...
> >
> >   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >                                       Name: Norton AntiVirus report - 1.txt
> >    Norton AntiVirus report - 1.txt    Type: Plain Text text/plain
> >                                   Encoding: base64
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Tue, 19 Dec 2000 05:44:44 -0700*
This contains a virus. Grow up. I will be complaining to your provider.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Hahaha" 
Sent: Monday, December 18, 2000 10:59 PM
Subject: Snowhite and the Seven Dwarfs - The REAL story!
> Today, Snowhite was turning 18. The 7 Dwarfs always where very educated
and
> polite with Snowhite. When they go out work at mornign, they promissed a
> *huge* surprise. Snowhite was anxious. Suddlently, the door open, and the
Seven
> Dwarfs enter...
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Tue, 19 Dec 2000 13:33:59 EST*
Ok, guys and gals.: Little Matchew‘s got a problem.- Some ‘jerk‘off‘ with 
whom we are all too well aquainted, put a virus in his little email. I know 
NOTHING regarding computers. I s*it you not. So is my computer gonna blow up 
or something?obviously not, but I eggagerate to fully explain my complete 
lack of understanding for these machines
I have McCaffee or whatever the ****  it is, and it did nothing. Didn‘t tell 
me anything. So do I have to tell it to scan my Mail System, or what?
            - Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Wm. Durrant" <lgunnerl@home.com>* on *Tue, 19 Dec 2000 17:09:53 -0500*
-matt,
did you "open" the attachment?  if not your ok.  at any rate, update 
your mcafee!
-bill
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Juno847627709@aol.com
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Tuesday, December 19, 2000 1:33 PM
  Subject: Re: Snowhite and the Seven Dwarfs - The REAL story!
  Ok, guys and gals.: Little Matchew‘s got a problem.- Some ‘jerk‘off‘ 
with
  whom we are all too well aquainted, put a virus in his little email. I 
know
  NOTHING regarding computers. I s*it you not. So is my computer gonna 
blow up
  or something?obviously not, but I eggagerate to fully explain my 
complete
  lack of understanding for these machines
  I have McCaffee or whatever the ****  it is, and it did nothing. Didn‘t 
tell
  me anything. So do I have to tell it to scan my Mail System, or what?
              - Matt
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  message body.
-matt,
did you "open" the attachment? if 
not your
ok. at any rate, update your mcafee!
-bill
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Juno847627709@aol.com 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Tuesday, December 19, 
2000 1:33
  PM
  Subject: Re: Snowhite and the 
Seven
  Dwarfs - The REAL story!
  Ok, guys and gals.: Little Matchew‘s got a problem.- 
Some
  ‘jerk‘off‘ with whom we are all too well aquainted, put a virus in 
his
  little email. I know NOTHING regarding computers. I s*it you not. 
So is my
  computer gonna blow up or something?obviously not, but I 
eggagerate to
  fully explain my complete lack of understanding for these 
machinesI
  have McCaffee or whatever the ****  it is, and it did nothing. Didn‘t 
tell
  me anything. So do I have to tell it to scan my Mail System, or

what?nbs
p -

Matt--------------------------------------------------------NOTE:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
account
  you wish toremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in 
themessage
  body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Tue, 19 Dec 2000 18:06:35 EST*
Thanks Bill.
Wilco.
            -matt b.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 20 Dec 2000 03:04:25 -0000*
Oh, for God‘s sake, not again! With no prejudice - or disrespect - to our 
esteemed list administrator who is doing a marvy job in the face of 
*extreme* idiocy! intended, is there any way to "junk mail block" i.e. - 
block receipt of messages from *just* the hahaha@sexyfun, etc. address?
I don‘t know if the listserv you‘re using allows for this, but most 
individual e-mail programs/accounts, as I‘m sure you already know, do.
Just a thought,
Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: Hahaha 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Snowhite and the Seven Dwarfs - The REAL story!
Date: Tue, 19 Dec 2000 21:18:32 -0500
Today, Snowhite was turning 18. The 7 Dwarfs always where very educated and
polite with Snowhite. When they go out work at mornign, they promissed a
*huge* surprise. Snowhite was anxious. Suddlently, the door open, and the 
Seven
Dwarfs enter...
>
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

